# Im so happy



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

As the title suggests I am a little chuffed. For the last year I have been doing a mobile valeting service doing almost anything from a quick wash and polish so some full correction jobs, Thank god some one invented 6m x 3m Gazebo's. In that time I built up quite a few regular customers, and had many referrals to their friends and families.

However as the weather turned and the working days became a lot shorter work slowed down, so rather than pack up for the winter and sit staring out of the window waiting for spring, I picked up the phone and started ringing some local car dealers looking for a winter contract or even just a few days work here and there preparing cars to a decent standard ( as opposed to the holographic monstrosities we often see ).

After trying for several days and getting the standard reply " we have some lads here who do that and we can get a machine polish done for £20 if needs be " I was ready to give up and go back to the window watching, however I made one last call.

After talking on the phone for a while I was invited in for a proper chat later that week. I went to meet the owners and had a long talk with them about what I could do and what their requirements where. Following that I was invited in the following week to do a few trade valets and do a full correction with a ceramic coating on a Porsche 911 that a customer had bought.

To cut a long story short a week trial turned into a months trial during which I worked my **** off doing three corrections, one mini correction and umpteen basic trade valets.

On Friday of last week I was asked to come into the office where I was offered a full time job there. 6 days a week with an excellent remuneration package. When things such as " We have never felt confident that we could offer full correction services in the past, now we have seen your work we can " or " You are a real grafter, almost robotic, who gives amazing results " and " We see a great future with you and you fit into our restructuring plans perfectly " are said to you, it makes you feel on top of the world.

As the title to this post says " Im so happy I could **** rainbows "










Oh and thanks has to go to some of the members on here who have given me some awesome advice when I have been stuck on a few things....you know who you are so THANK YOU.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

well done mate, hard work and standards will always get you there


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice one buddy. Pleased for you.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Excellent result ... well done !


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats  enjoy it!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck,sounds like you deserve every success nice one.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Nice 1 buddy. I'm stoked for ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Congrats, hard work and graft always pay off!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Well done buddy, dont forget our deal


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Great news and well pleased for you.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Grafters are always busy. 

Gonz.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

What a wonderful post, the very thing we like to see on DW, well done. :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Congrats on securing what sounds like a great job. Hard work has paid off.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Congratulations - good things come to those who get off their **** and work for it!! 

I will look forward to seeing your company adverts in the Studio section soon! (maybe even pitch it to your employer for advertising  )


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Like I said am really am made up for you landing your dream job:thumb:

It just goes to show that you never give up no matter what. Well done mate.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great news, that dealer has made a good investment, someone who will detail their cars properly and with care!
Good luck with it bud.


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Persistence n hard work always pays but you've certainly hit gold with this one! Do keep us posted on how things develop. I'm in the same position you were so fully understand n appreciate your comments. Really chuffed for you pal, enjoy!!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Class fella! Good on ye for sticking through it and showing the dealers what you're capable of! You must be over the moon! Love seeing people on the forum getting on! 

Best of luck in your new contract! :thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations.

There isn't anything that beats a job you really enjoy - I'll guess we've all been in a few jobs we did because it was "necessary" but hated waking up every morning.

Quality and skill will always bring rewards.

My wife works for a small family run company. They always love some cheapo chain opening up nearby because after the initial hit they end up with even more customers who value knowledge, skill, awareness, time for each individual and the "human" touch over saving a few quid and finding out it's tat with no aftercare.

All the very best.

Andy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations. Hard work and perseverance always comes good


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Fantastic, thoroughly deserved and you should be proud. All the best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brilliant outcome. All the best for 2017


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Well done mate goes to show what determination can do for you. Hope it goes well for you.

Dan


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Best of luck with the new role, just keep in sight the love of the work and the high standards that brought you this far :thumb:


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Well done and best of luck!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

What a great start to 2017. Good work should always be recognised. In your case it clearly has. Well done &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Congrats on your new job:thumb:


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice one, well done!


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Fantastic :thumb: Well done you. Hard work always pays off


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fantastic news, congrats!


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well done and well done to your new employer/dealer for offering this service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Well done buddy. Had a good feeling about this from the previous thread about the polishes. Sometimes hard work pays off in your case my friend it was 100% the quality of the work so big respect.!! Hope all goes well in the new venture.:thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Great news. I'm really pleased for you. It's great that the hard work has paid off and how nice it is to be properly appreciated for the effort you're putting in.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations to you and well done to your new employer. I'm sure having a dedicated detailer working for them will pay them in spades in the long run.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

As I may be in the market to have a new car, is this somewhere in the London area? What brands do they sell?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

armufti said:


> As I may be in the market to have a new car, is this somewhere in the London area? What brands do they sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


It is up in Yorkshire buddy. They deal main in German metal ie Audi RS, Porsche and Mercedes AMG.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well done pal, your grit and determination to not give up has paid dividends for you.

Real hard working guys like you deserve all that's coming to them.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

I may hit you up when I'm looking at the audis, love the a6

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

armufti said:


> I may hit you up when I'm looking at the audis, love the a6
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Ive got an Audi A6 Avant TDi Quattro to start sorting tomorrow


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> Ive got an Audi A6 Avant TDi Quattro to start sorting tomorrow


I so envy you! Is this gonna be in the projects forum?

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

armufti said:


> I so envy you! Is this gonna be in the projects forum?/QUOTE]
> It is just an exterior freshen. Get rid of a few mild scratches and some marring. Maybe a day and a half work time.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Congratulation, fantastic start to the year, you must be well chuffed.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Superb buddy, it's nice to see hard work and initiative paying off


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

sshooie said:


> Congratulation, fantastic start to the year, you must be well chuffed.


Your not wrong there bud


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

Really pleased for you mate, you reap what you sow


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Good job mate well done! Hope it all works out well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Congrats mate, very well done.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

awesome! well done, hope it works out for you, nothing better than doing what you love and getting paid for it! big plus side is you don't have to look the work personally!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That's brilliant. Well done.


----------

